# Whats the weirdest thing you have seen or found in the woods while hunting?



## coyote.204

I was out doing some coyote hunting one day and as I was walking up to set up for my next stand under a juniper tree this caught my eye.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I couldn't believe what I was seeing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After looking it over I realized it was a part of a cadaver from a doctors office. What it was doing out in the middle of nowhere I don't know? Kinda creepy at first!!


----------



## Pete Gray

*What was it??*

Show us...


----------



## head shot

Your pictures are not showing up! 

It was a cadaver? A cadaver is a dead body... You saw part of a dead body from a doctors office under a tree?


----------



## coyote.204

Is it working now?


----------



## Rangerboats

Is that human bones!!!????


----------



## head shot

If it's fake bones, then somebody played a joke on somebody. It is getting close to Halloween!!!


----------



## shortround1

Rangerboats said:


> Is that human bones!!!????


you guys behave, someone lost their leg and foot, under a tree, never have seen that before.


----------



## Milkman

Is this Aprils fool or Halloween season


----------



## arrow4u

For real..
I was hunting a little track of land in buford  bout 7 years ago. I was sitting on the ground( and heard what i thought was a deer crossing the creek) with my orange vest on.
Well through the thicket i can hear limbs breaking and leaves crunching i was thinking here comes " sag daddy ". Out of the thicket come a female approx 20-25 years old wearing blue jeans soaked all the way to the crotch from crossing the creek and no socks or shoes and a t-shirt  ( it was prob low 40's that day )
she ran right by me at 20 yards ( even though i had my vest on ).
Turns out her and her boyfriend had got in a fight and she was running away from him.
The nearest house from there was approx. 1/2 to 3/4 mile away.

Freaky


----------



## THWACKG5

coyote.204 said:


> I was out doing some coyote hunting one day and as I was walking up to set up for my next stand under a juniper tree this caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe what I was seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking it over I realized it was a part of a cadaver from a doctors office. What it was doing out in the middle of nowhere I don't know? Kinda creepy at first!!






UUUUMMMMMMMM.....................

Hey dude.............you can see the metal hard wear, pins and springs holding the fake bones together.....


----------



## Pete Gray

I am still not seeing anything.....


----------



## Pete Gray

Nevermind....I have a country internet connection..........


----------



## coyote.204

THWACKG5 said:


> UUUUMMMMMMMM.....................
> 
> Hey dude.............you can see the metal hard wear, pins and springs holding the fake bones together.....



Yes I know. Thats why I said it was from a doctors office. However when first seeing it laying there I was not aware of that.


----------



## coyote.204

...


----------



## bluemarlin

coyote.204 said:


> Yes I know. Thats why I said it was from a doctors office. However when first seeing it laying there I was not aware of that.



That's hilarious! You know, at first...I would have thought the same thing!


----------



## THWACKG5

coyote.204 said:


> Yes I know. Thats why I said it was from a doctors office. However when first seeing it laying there I was not aware of that.




Oh ok,  gotcha...
I miss understood what you were saying! 
That is some wierd stuff man, was this on state land or private?


----------



## bnew17

i found a billy goat skull one time. ig uess thats kinda unusual


----------



## coyote.204

THWACKG5 said:


> Oh ok,  gotcha...
> I miss understood what you were saying!
> That is some wierd stuff man, was this on state land or private?




It was private.


----------



## THWACKG5

coyote.204 said:


> It was private.



You never found out who or why?


----------



## coyote.204

THWACKG5 said:


> You never found out who or why?



No I never did.


----------



## Timber Cruiser

Cruising a tract of wood in Burke Co. one morning and came up on a human skull less tham 100 yards from the county dirt road.  Ended up being a little black girl that had been missing for almost 3 years.  She was only a few miles from her house.  Sick people out there.  Come up on tons upon tons of marijuana every year too.


----------



## weakie

one time i was hunting and this area was near a railroad track where some homeless people used to camp and i grunted up a bum lol.he came sneaking through the woods and popped out into a little clearing right below me. he did a few 360's, picked his nose and left. 

my neighbor found a homeless guy hanging from a rope right near that same area a couple of years later. he commited suicide according to the police. i'm glad i didnt bump into that at 5am.


----------



## cathooker

Back in the early 70's I was hunting on Fort Rucker Alabama and walked up on an unexploded 175mm howitzer round that was left over from the WW2 era. The area I was hunting had at one time been part of an artillery range. It was still live and EOD blew it up right where it lay. Made a BIG boom!


----------



## brriner

Looking for a doe I'd shot on opening weekend of bow season this year, I was a full half to three quarters of a mile from any inhabited space when I came across a soccer ball in the middle of the pines.  When I first saw white, I thought it was that old doe's belly.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

A meth lab!


----------



## Wild Turkey

2 dead mexicans gangland shot.
A whole lot of condoms and panties.
Adjacent property owners who dont know what tresspassing is.
2 Gas company workers in a company truck with a 12 pak and a rifle.
A mule deer doe.
And many a guest hunter who couldnt stay in the area they were supposed to hunt. Most arent guests anymore just memories.


----------



## Buck Nasty

I found a dead body in Morgan County.


----------



## bowtechnole

A moonshine still!


----------



## GunRights4US

I came upon a "hunter" on some public land once who was carrying an AR15 rifle AND what looked like a .44 magnum handgun AND bandolleers of ammo crisscrossed accross his chest Pancho Villa style.  He also had a JUMBO Rambo knife strapped to his leg.  It was all complimented by a nice camo boonie hat and lightly faded (almost white) blue jeans.  That fellow made me decide then and there to stay away from public lands during deer season!


----------



## THWACKG5

GunRights4US said:


> I came upon a "hunter" on some public land once who was carrying an AR15 rifle AND what looked like a .44 magnum handgun AND what bandolleers of ammo crisscrossed accross his chest Pancho Villa style.  He also had a JUMBO Rambo knife strapped to his leg.  It was all complimented by a nice camo boonie hat and lightly faded (almost white) blue jeans.  That fellow made me decide then and there to stay away from public lands during deer season!



LOL that guys wasnt messin around was he!!! LOL


----------



## mstew

Went hunting at pine log wma  about 5 yrs ago for turkeys with my brother and dad. We all split up and met back up a few hours later. My dad said he called in a indian. He said the guy had all the appearal, looked just like an indian. Said he talked to the guy and my dad swore he was.


----------



## coyote.204

...


----------



## dawglover73

Nekkid girl-  no joke.  If "Dixie" still comes on Woody's he may have been there, I don't remember.  About 12 years or so ago, a few of us were heading to our stands from camp.  Nekkid girl (cold morning) wandering.  She was on LSD or something similar.  We called the law about a "whacked out" girl.  Thirty minutes, no officer.  Called a second time... thirty more minutes.  Third call we mentioned she was unclothed.  Within five minutes we had more blue lights than a bank robbery.


----------



## biker13

Found 2 quarts of white liquor in henry county one time.Old Mason jars the lids were rusted so we kept it on a shelf,burned with a nice blue flame!!!


----------



## bluemarlin

dlsbiker13 said:


> Found 2 quarts of white liquor in henry county one time.Old Mason jars the lids were rusted so we kept it on a shelf,burned with a nice blue flame!!!



lol.. 15 years ago I found an old abandoned barn deep in the North Georgia woods with 20 newly sealed gallon jugs full of the same stuff. 
The thought of burning it never crossed my mind


----------



## coyote.204

...


----------



## Amarillo1

I was camping, not hunting.  I found a 50-60 lb. rock moved four feet from it's normal place.  It's original resting was surrounded by sphagnum moss, which rips easily under boots.  The rock was upside down, with no sign of anything walking to it's original spot, nothing to indicate what moved it four feet.  No pressed down areas, nothing.  The rock was just moved and upside down.  No recent storms.

And it was fresh. We pitched our tent about 40 feet away.  Listened for Sasquatch all night.

Also that trip.  Wood that glowed in the dark!  Turns out it was rotting wood that had glowing bacteria.  We thought our fire had gotten away.

This was way up in  upstate NY.


----------



## Rob Young

bowtechnole said:


> A moonshine still!



Thats not weird where i live just common


----------



## 1killshot

I saw a hawk snatch a rabbit i was watching one time,and later that same week saw him snatch a squirrel from a tree top. made me wonder if they were watching me too??


----------



## toolmkr20

Had the same thing happen to me this year while turkey hunting. I was sitting in my ground blind and then all of a sudden out of no where this hawk comes flying down and attacks my hen decoy I wished I could have got it on video. I never would have thought that a hawk would attack something of that size but it did.


----------



## Scott77

brriner said:


> Looking for a doe I'd shot on opening weekend of bow season this year, I was a full half to three quarters of a mile from any inhabited space when I came across a soccer ball in the middle of the pines.  When I first saw white, I thought it was that old doe's belly.



I found the same thing, a newer soccer ball, only in the middle of a washout in an area thick with hardwoods. It's one of the highest points of the property, so I have no idea how it got there. If it were lower than the surrounding area I could see it rolling and floating its way down after a few years, but being such high ground I can't figure it out. The few houses that are around are relatively new, too. Anyhow, it not that strange but interesting.


----------



## sgtstinky

is that older bone by the foot? what the heck is that all about if it is?


----------



## noggin knocker

About four years ago while hunting with my son out at Ocmulgee WMA during turkey season, We found two older male teenagers
 asking for a ride to Atlanta. Now, they had on the same looking outfits  (Gray sweat pants, white sweat t-shirts, and socks with no shoes.) They were both Dirty, Wet, Scratched-up and very cold. 
They had been on the run from a local YDC since about 2am. They were not able to run much longer after the Crisp Co dispatcher received a call from us. Within 30min there was several law officers, DNR officers, a boodhound, and a helicopter. About a hour later they were heading back to YDC.
Needless to say with all of the comotion turkey hunting was over for that morning.


----------



## coyote.204

sgtstinky said:


> is that older bone by the foot? what the heck is that all about if it is?




Ya that was some other bone. There was a number of different bones laying under and around the tree. There was one coyote skull and all kinds of others!


----------



## Festus

We were hiking in the Little River Canyon and came across a guy taking "interesting" photos of a really hot girl.  We walked right by them as she continued to pose.   

Funny how we got lost and walked by again....


----------



## declemen

I walked up on a plane crash one time.there was pieces scattered all over the place.There was a big depression where it had hit.I later did some research and found out that it had crashed in the late 70's.It did not look to be that old.i did look to make sure noone was it or around it.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

*Last year we hunted Blue Ridge firearms gun hunt, and went to the top of a mtn. i went doum hill from the truck and walked up on a motorcycle helmet, the kind Harley riders wear. It was 3/4 mile from the nearest road/trail. 
*A few years back my father-inlaw bought 150ac. in Monroe Co. to develop a subdivision on. So my brother and I went to hunt it for the first time. We some how got turned around and came to a fence of the neighboring property. We followed it for a while because most of our side was a thick clearcut. It was well after dark 30 and kinda spooky in there b/c you couldn't see far. Then we found it. A Human Skull jammed down on a metal fence post right in the middle of nowhere. My heart sank and I really got nervous, and of course the Nextel didn't have a stitch of service. I wasen't going to get near it. Then my brother goes over and removes it from the post. Then he really starts laughing. It was freakin plastic. I've never been that scared before.


----------



## mizuno24jad

I found 20 bucks on the ground two weeks ago on they way to my stand, not weird or scary but it made me pretty happy


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

I found a goat tied in a tree w/ some rocks placed in a 7 point star an dryed blood ALL over the place in royston ga


----------



## sergeant

Hunting a climber stand in a WMA, I had a female around 30 years old walk up, drop her paints, squit down and pee. When she finished she got up and left, never knowing I was lease than 20 yards away.


----------



## jbarham1629

okay,  this didnt actually happen to me but happened to my dad years ago.  he was walking to his stand one morning and came upon a man sitting in his stand with a "northern accent".  Rather than get into a frustrating argument with the man about why he was hunting on private property without permission, or why he was sitting in his stand, dad just turned around and walked out of the woods.  He decided to go down to the local filing station and have a coke and hang out for a little while.  soon a man come pulling up all excited about a deer he just killed.  turns out it was the same man who had been sitting in dads stand!  he was all excited about this big ole spike he killed, so everybody come running out the store to see this thing.  come to find out he done killed somebody's goat!


----------



## coyote.204

...


----------



## Melvin4730

Amarillo1 said:


> I was camping, not hunting.  I found a 50-60 lb. rock moved four feet from it's normal place.  It's original resting was surrounded by sphagnum moss, which rips easily under boots.  The rock was upside down, with no sign of anything walking to it's original spot, nothing to indicate what moved it four feet.  No pressed down areas, nothing.  The rock was just moved and upside down.  No recent storms.
> 
> And it was fresh. We pitched our tent about 40 feet away.  Listened for Sasquatch all night.
> 
> Also that trip.  Wood that glowed in the dark!  Turns out it was rotting wood that had glowing bacteria.  We thought our fire had gotten away.
> 
> This was way up in  upstate NY.



The glowing wood is called Foxfire. We have all over the hills of north Georgia.


----------



## ericb911

An old moonshine still in Dawson Forest...neither weird nor unlikely...


----------



## olchevy

Not weird but kinda neat, when i was in the woods we cut down an older roten pine and in it was a really old .7? caliber musket ball.Its my good luck charm now


----------



## olchevy

jbarham1629 said:


> okay,  this didnt actually happen to me but happened to my dad years ago.  he was walking to his stand one morning and came upon a man sitting in his stand with a "northern accent".  Rather than get into a frustrating argument with the man about why he was hunting on private property without permission, or why he was sitting in his stand, dad just turned around and walked out of the woods.  He decided to go down to the local filing station and have a coke and hang out for a little while.  soon a man come pulling up all excited about a deer he just killed.  turns out it was the same man who had been sitting in dads stand!  he was all excited about this big ole spike he killed, so everybody come running out the store to see this thing.  come to find out he done killed somebody's goat!



Are you lying to us?


----------



## Canvasback27

And I thought our Skunkapes here in Florida were a big deal!


----------



## city boy gone country

I saw a snake eating another snake,that was interesting to watch.


----------



## BamaBart

A guy in our club was turning his truck around in a cutover and thought his frame got hung on a stump. After he got his truck off of it he realized that it was a old brass dinner bell. He took it home and cleaned it up. I bet that old bell could tell some stories.


----------



## hntg4fun

sergeant said:


> Hunting a climber stand in a WMA, I had a female around 30 years old walk up, drop her paints, squit down and pee. When she finished she got up and left, never knowing I was lease than 20 yards away.


----------



## healthandprosper

*Well, I've found my stand missing 4 times in 10 years.*

Twice in Habersham, and twice in Hall county. I wish I could catch one of these guys in the act! I can't stand thieves! They're a lot of them right now.


----------



## Aw-bul

healthandprosper said:


> Twice in Habersham, and twice in Hall county. I wish I could catch one of these guys in the act! I can't stand thieves! They're a lot of them right now.



I had one stole in Pickens Co a couple of days ago!


----------



## bench_hound

I have coon hunted all my life so I have run across some weird stuff out there in the middle of the night. I was at a night hunt up next to Knoxville,TN. about 8 years ago we turned the dogs loose they went about a mile and struck a hot track then it sounded like they were treed in a metal barrel. We get almost to them and have to crawl under the best chain link fence I have ever seen. I laid down on my belly and crawl under the fence and when I put my hands down to help my tired butt get up. They went into a half rotten human body. We all got to looking around and they were about a hundred or so bodies lying around some of them was rolled up in carpet. Come to find out after the swat team and every other cop in the area showed up that we had entered into the University of Tennessee body farm where they research on how the human body decays under certain conditions. Still have nightmares about that night.


----------



## BamaBart

YOU WIN!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

yep close this thing we have a winner!!!!


----------



## droptinegirl1

Ugghh!! I bet that was NAASTY! I bet you will never get that out of your head.


----------



## olchevy

bench_hound said:


> I have coon hunted all my life so I have run across some weird stuff out there in the middle of the night. I was at a night hunt up next to Knoxville,TN. about 8 years ago we turned the dogs loose they went about a mile and struck a hot track then it sounded like they were treed in a metal barrel. We get almost to them and have to crawl under the best chain link fence I have ever seen. I laid down on my belly and crawl under the fence and when I put my hands down to help my tired butt get up. They went into a half rotten human body. We all got to looking around and they were about a hundred or so bodies lying around some of them was rolled up in carpet. Come to find out after the swat team and every other cop in the area showed up that we had entered into the University of Tennessee body farm where they research on how the human body decays under certain conditions. Still have nightmares about that night.



The only word that comes to mind this website wont let me type.............


----------



## jasonC

man that  is way scarey....should be aganist the law!


----------



## winchester1970

Holy Crap! I agree, you win!


----------



## snookdoctor

The research that UT has done with the body farm has greatly advanced forensic anthropology. The also provide "buckets" of human tissue to law enforcement and rescue agencies to use in training cadaver dogs. 
I bet that fence is not there to keep those folks in.


----------



## dbodkin

Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....

The winner by a knock out... hey wait a minute.. that guy's dead.... so is that one....

Feet's Don't Fail Me Now!!!!!


----------



## olchevy

dbodkin said:


> Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....Ding.....
> 
> The winner by a knock out... hey wait a minute.. that guy's dead.... so is that one....
> 
> Feet's Don't Fail Me Now!!!!!



What a way to take somethig as scary as that and make it funny...lol


----------



## Longhairedkuntryboy

winchester1970 said:


> Holy Crap! I agree, you win!



same here


----------



## snookdoctor

That might be a great place to dump a body. They might think it's a paperwork error.


----------



## Marlinman45-70

weakie said:


> one time i was hunting and this area was near a railroad track where some homeless people used to camp and i grunted up a bum lol.he came sneaking through the woods and popped out into a little clearing right below me. he did a few 360's, picked his nose and left.



LOL!!!! too funny


----------



## snuffy

Longhairedkuntryboy said:


> same here



Got my vote.


----------



## bench_hound

Just about the time you get over the fear of all those dead folks here comes all the swat and law enforcement with their spotlights on you and you hear the slides and the actions of the guns slam close and I thought i was about to added to the pile.


----------



## snookdoctor

Did they get you for trespassing?
Or were the witnesses not talking.


----------



## BPR

snookdoctor said:


> Did they get you for trespassing?
> Or were the witnesses not talking.


----------



## coyote.204

...


----------



## jmar28

snookdoctor said:


> Did they get you for trespassing?
> Or were the witnesses not talking.


----------



## bench_hound

No they just escorted us back to our truck. The trauma from going through all of that was punishment enough. Never cut another hound loose within 10 miles of that place again.


----------



## BowTech09

Man that goat thang aint funny. Its too close to home.


----------



## Laman

My youngest daughters best friend was majoring in forensic science at a state college until the class visited that body "farm" in Tenn.  She changed her major the next week, said it took a month to get the smell out of her nose.

Best thing ever found hunting was a 7 year old boy that had been lost for more than a day, a day that had one of those typical La. cold fronts move through with tons of rain and dropped the temps. from 70 one day to 25 the next morning.  The boy had made it to within 200 hundred yards of our camp on the Red River when he got tangled in briars and stopped no more than ten yards from the drop off into the river.  How that boy survived the night with nothing but jeans and a tee shirt is beyond me, I don't think I could have.  Seeing his parents faces when we brought him back was priceless.


----------



## Axe

Strangest thing I ever saw on a hunting trip was a couple years ago. On a portable TV I saw Georgi beat Florida. Very odd. Oh also I found a dead guy in a light blue leisure suit in the middle of 1000 acres of woods. Bullet hole between his eye brows.


----------



## rickrob1

Found an old flat-head 8 engine block in the middle of a swamp,wedged between two cypress trees.Been there so long the trees had grown around it.


----------



## Bushman13

*A President*

Last year I was up in my stand on a field only to have 2 black SUV's pull up and an old lady and man get out, followed by 5-6 guys in suits. Well the old lady and man walk out in to the field and start picking cotton. They looked to be reminiscing or just checking the cotton out. Well they drove off after 20 min and I got to see an American president from the stand, never knew I was there. Thanks Jimmy for the story.


----------



## coyote.204

Bump


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy

Brought in my 2nd portable meth lab found on my property yesterday..  Would love to be there when they came back to get it...


----------



## stravis

Bushman13 said:


> Last year I was up in my stand on a field only to have 2 black SUV's pull up and an old lady and man get out, followed by 5-6 guys in suits. Well the old lady and man walk out in to the field and start picking cotton. They looked to be reminiscing or just checking the cotton out. Well they drove off after 20 min and I got to see an American president from the stand, never knew I was there. Thanks Jimmy for the story.



So on top of the other things we could call him, he's a thief as well, huh?


----------



## coyote.204

Anymore  stories??


----------



## Bushman13

stravis said:


> So on top of the other things we could call him, he's a thief as well, huh?



Not at all, I lease from Carter Properties. His cotton.


----------



## Palmetto

bench_hound said:


> I have coon hunted all my life so I have run across some weird stuff out there in the middle of the night. I was at a night hunt up next to Knoxville,TN. about 8 years ago we turned the dogs loose they went about a mile and struck a hot track then it sounded like they were treed in a metal barrel. We get almost to them and have to crawl under the best chain link fence I have ever seen. I laid down on my belly and crawl under the fence and when I put my hands down to help my tired butt get up. They went into a half rotten human body. We all got to looking around and they were about a hundred or so bodies lying around some of them was rolled up in carpet. Come to find out after the swat team and every other cop in the area showed up that we had entered into the University of Tennessee body farm where they research on how the human body decays under certain conditions. Still have nightmares about that night.



Good Lord!


----------



## abjeep94

I wasn't hunting rather riding 4 wheelers out on the powerlines in Pauling County (McPherson trails, mud cirlcle area) been out there a hundered times at least.  Anyway, came across an old ford cargo van with a husband and wife and about 4 little kids living in this van!  They all looked pretty rough, he flagged us down and we talked to him for a little and then hit the road.  I couldn't believe that they were living in this van, felt really bad for those kids!  I couldn't believe it!


----------



## coyote.204

...


----------



## chambers270

Bushman13 said:


> Last year I was up in my stand on a field only to have 2 black SUV's pull up and an old lady and man get out, followed by 5-6 guys in suits. Well the old lady and man walk out in to the field and start picking cotton. They looked to be reminiscing or just checking the cotton out. Well they drove off after 20 min and I got to see an American president from the stand, never knew I was there. Thanks Jimmy for the story.



In bowseason it would have been neat but during gun season I would have been scared to death, afraid one of those agents would get trigger happy if they saw me sitting in a stand with a rifle. I dont think I would want to hunt on that lease


----------



## coyote.204

Nothing new??


----------



## turky93

jbarham1629 said:


> okay,  this didnt actually happen to me but happened to my dad years ago.  he was walking to his stand one morning and came upon a man sitting in his stand with a "northern accent".  Rather than get into a frustrating argument with the man about why he was hunting on private property without permission, or why he was sitting in his stand, dad just turned around and walked out of the woods.  He decided to go down to the local filing station and have a coke and hang out for a little while.  soon a man come pulling up all excited about a deer he just killed.  turns out it was the same man who had been sitting in dads stand!  he was all excited about this big ole spike he killed, so everybody come running out the store to see this thing.  come to find out he done killed somebody's goat!



Was that in Covington?


----------



## healthandprosper

jbarham1629 said:


> okay,  this didnt actually happen to me but happened to my dad years ago.  he was walking to his stand one morning and came upon a man sitting in his stand with a "northern accent".  Rather than get into a frustrating argument with the man about why he was hunting on private property without permission, or why he was sitting in his stand, dad just turned around and walked out of the woods.  He decided to go down to the local filing station and have a coke and hang out for a little while.  soon a man come pulling up all excited about a deer he just killed.  turns out it was the same man who had been sitting in dads stand!  he was all excited about this big ole spike he killed, so everybody come running out the store to see this thing.  come to find out he done killed somebody's goat!



LOL. That sounds familiar. My dad built a stand for my brother and I to hunt in about 20 yrs ago. It was three poplar trees that was perfect for a stand and in a pretty good spot. The problem is that one of the trees actually marks the property line. When sitting in the stand you have to face my dad's property. A man bought the land bordering my dad's, about 5 or 6 years ago. About 3 yrs ago I was scouting before bow season and went by the stand. He had built a new seat on it, and put a blind around it. There's no way to sit on his seat w/out facing my dad's side of the property. He's also from up north somewhere, but a very nice guy. We didn't have a problem with it, just thought it was kinda funny. The stand has finally started to rot. 
It wasn't from that stand, but one morning I was hunting up there and I heard someone unload 4 for shots up the ridge from where I was hunting. I met him when he was on the way out with the deer on his golf cart. It was a little 4 pt, but he was very excited about it. He hit it twice. Once in the frt shoulder and once in the back leg. It wasn't a goat, but reminded me of that story.


----------



## BoneHunter77

I've found a few grave sites before. One gravesite in particular was interesting. I walked up two graves and the headstones were worn and almost unreadable. Turns out the land owner told me back in the 40's two boys (brothers) who lived on the land were out playing in the woods and came up on a swarm of yellow jackets. The wasps ended up killing both boys and the parents later buried them where they were killed.


----------



## swamp hunter

I was Slippin down a Dim Road here in the Glades, Slow day, Ain,t seen a thing. Got to some fresh rooting along side the road, Just standing there lookin around when I hear some noise coming from the woods , Real thick stuff. I belly crawl in bout 75 yards and see a Fella with a 5 Gal. Bucket , AND , Bout a 100 Pot Plants ,Nice Big Fat ones. Holy Cow!. then I remember he,s got a bucket I got a 12 Gauge Browning loaded with Buck shot , So I,m OK.Bout that time I hear the National Park Service Chopper landing at my truck. I slip on out and jog down to it. I know the Pilot ,He,s Cool, But the  Dang Ranger was writing me a Ticket for parking 20 ft. pass the no Vechiles sign. It,s a 2 mile long dim road ,Tire tracks all down it , And I park my truck and walk , But I,m gettin a Ticket!!. Never said a word bout the Big Stash.


----------



## hotrodder_bb

The weirdest thing I've found, I would have to say, would be..... myself, lol... Actually, everything that I've found so far in the woods, I've pretty much expected, with the only exception of one time a while back, I came across a bear track. There haven't been any known bears in this area in quite some time, and to find a track just dumbfounded me. Otherwise, usual stuff.


----------



## swampyze

If hearing something strange counts? I can sit in my stand over looking a cut over and miles of rolling hills and hear a Bull Elk bugel at the local Zoo. gives me the feeling of the West, if i'm bored and imaginative that is. Also can hear the lion roaring. kinda strange?


----------



## tiger1996

I used to hunt across thr river from Ben Burton park in athens.Years ago before all the subdivisions were there.One afternoon I was looking across the river and saw two guys making out!! God awfull sight and I never hunted there again.


----------



## Cottontail

weakie said:


> one time i was hunting and this area was near a railroad track where some homeless people used to camp and i grunted up a bum lol.he came sneaking through the woods and popped out into a little clearing right below me. He did a few 360's, picked his nose and left.
> 
> My neighbor found a homeless guy hanging from a rope right near that same area a couple of years later. He commited suicide according to the police. I'm glad i didnt bump into that at 5am.



rofl!!


----------



## CC Rider

tiger1996 said:


> i used to hunt across thr river from ben burton park in athens.years ago before all the subdivisions were there.one afternoon i was looking across the river and saw two guys making out!! God awfull sight and i never hunted there again.



they used to call that ben dover park for a reason!


----------



## coyote.204

Bump


----------



## ted_BSR

Hunting in Jackson County GA, I had an Emu walk by my stand.  I almost shot it cause I figured no one would believe me, but as we rolled out of camp later that day, my dad and I saw it again crossing the road.  We even got a pic. How does a large flightless bird from Australia end up roaming the countryside in GA?


----------



## cb1967

*ben dover park*



CC Rider said:


> they used to call that ben dover park for a reason!


oohhh,,, i'm still trying to get my breath.


----------



## jennings68

My dad had taken my little brother one of the first times he had been hunting. We were running dogs and my brother was on stand with dad. Dad shot a spike at about 50 yards and made a bad shot that hit the deer in the bottom jaw. The deer was knocked crazy and ran straight at my brother. Dad unloaded the clip, missed them all in the excitment, and the deer plowed my brother. Dad shot it after it got up and got away from my brother. My brother handed my dad his rifle and told him he wasnt hunting with him any more. He was covered in blood from head to toe. Scary at the time, but halarious now.


----------



## Hairtrigger

bench_hound said:


> I have coon hunted all my life so I have run across some weird stuff out there in the middle of the night. I was at a night hunt up next to Knoxville,TN. about 8 years ago we turned the dogs loose they went about a mile and struck a hot track then it sounded like they were treed in a metal barrel. We get almost to them and have to crawl under the best chain link fence I have ever seen. I laid down on my belly and crawl under the fence and when I put my hands down to help my tired butt get up. They went into a half rotten human body. We all got to looking around and they were about a hundred or so bodies lying around some of them was rolled up in carpet. Come to find out after the swat team and every other cop in the area showed up that we had entered into the University of Tennessee body farm where they research on how the human body decays under certain conditions. Still have nightmares about that night.


 
wow--thats insane!


----------



## 2bbshot

bench_hound said:


> I have coon hunted all my life so I have run across some weird stuff out there in the middle of the night. I was at a night hunt up next to Knoxville,TN. about 8 years ago we turned the dogs loose they went about a mile and struck a hot track then it sounded like they were treed in a metal barrel. We get almost to them and have to crawl under the best chain link fence I have ever seen. I laid down on my belly and crawl under the fence and when I put my hands down to help my tired butt get up. They went into a half rotten human body. We all got to looking around and they were about a hundred or so bodies lying around some of them was rolled up in carpet. Come to find out after the swat team and every other cop in the area showed up that we had entered into the University of Tennessee body farm where they research on how the human body decays under certain conditions. Still have nightmares about that night.



I have a buddy who is a GBI crime scene specialist and he has been to the body farm a few times. He loves it. Its better than disney world to him.  They have a tshirt that says the body farm, "the harvard of hellish violence." He told me the fattest coons he has ever seen live at the body farm.


----------



## coyote.204

ttt


----------



## runswithbeer

15ys ago ,i was walking back to the truck, bow season, i noticed something move off to my left, turned nothing there.  i kept walkign and got to my bronco and got in and grabbed my pistol and laid in my lap.  The hair on my arms and neck already standing.   I start to leave and i see 2 kids dressed in black run across my path in the pine thicket. At this point im like w.t.f. As i go thru the pines i see a completely naked male sitting indian style on the base of an old tree trunk.  Again im like this aint good.  I ask him hey man what are yall doin... he looks at me really weird like im the one whos acting stupid.  I waited he never answered, so i left and called the sheriffs office.  I never heard anything out fo from it. Never Went Back.  wierd stuff for sure.


----------



## ELIWAITS

jbarham1629 said:


> okay,  this didnt actually happen to me but happened to my dad years ago.  he was walking to his stand one morning and came upon a man sitting in his stand with a "northern accent".  Rather than get into a frustrating argument with the man about why he was hunting on private property without permission, or why he was sitting in his stand, dad just turned around and walked out of the woods.  He decided to go down to the local filing station and have a coke and hang out for a little while.  soon a man come pulling up all excited about a deer he just killed.  turns out it was the same man who had been sitting in dads stand!  he was all excited about this big ole spike he killed, so everybody come running out the store to see this thing.  come to find out he done killed somebody's goat!


you forgot the part about opening the trunk while telling you about the two big turkeys he killed with him only to see two dead buzzards
i must have heard that story 1000 times maybe it happened to more than one old goat


----------



## gsp754

Ttt
There must be some new stories..... Too bad I dont have any


----------



## Pointer07

I found a boat in the woods last week on a WMA.  Left in the middle of the trees.   Had to have been over 40 years with all the trees that have grown around.  I guess Gamewardens decided it was too much work to move.  Interesting thing to see when the sun came up


----------



## robinsonfam1

best ive crossed: opening day of rifle i drilled doe #1 and while cycling the bolt out of the corner of my eye was a little grey thing flying towards me from the next tree over. I shot doe #2 and then looked around. played the whole thing over again and looked left. i had a flying squirrel jump to me, then to the next tree. i musta woke him and he was coming to investigate.
pretty cool to. neat little critters. 

hey, beats the snot outta sticking my hands into a rotten body!


----------



## gsp754

yeah the rotten bodies story was the nastiest thing ive ever heard!


----------



## whitetail hunter

I found a pile of bones while huntin with my granpa that freaked me out cause next time we went by there was 2 sets i dont like that area looked to be racoon bones or something small


----------



## blong

Found a dead guy while bow hunting that had apparently done himself in by drinking anti freeze.


----------



## whitetail hunter

blong said:


> Found a dead guy while bow hunting that had apparently done himself in by drinking anti freeze.



Winner right here that's nasty I couldnt stand to see that


----------



## blong

whitetail hunter said:


> Winner right here that's nasty I couldnt stand to see that



Yeah, it freaked me out too. I was walking down a lil dim rd and saw a car parked at the end and thought'crap, someone has found my honey hole'. I walked up closer and saw a guy under the car and thought he had just pulled in to change his oil. I slipped out and came back 2 days later and he was still in the same posistion changing his oil except he was swollen and blue colored. I ran like heck! Called th S.O. and met them on the road and carried to the body. The guy had the same last name as me! Very freaky!!


----------



## whitetail hunter

giving me the creeps over here


----------



## whitetail hunter

Did it have odor by then giving me the creeps


----------



## Ole Crip

I was hog hunting charlie elliot several years back it was small game season I found some hogs bedded down in a thicket.I had been sitting there over an hour waiting for a clear shot when I heard something sneaking up behind me I turned to see what it was.A freakin Asian guy was sneaking through the woods with what looked like an ak47 and he was barefooted.I stood up he looked at me and turned and walked back tge way he came that kind of freaked me out.


----------



## BeastieDawg

blong said:


> Yeah, it freaked me out too. I was walking down a lil dim rd and saw a car parked at the end and thought'crap, someone has found my honey hole'. I walked up closer and saw a guy under the car and thought he had just pulled in to change his oil. I slipped out and came back 2 days later and he was still in the same posistion changing his oil except he was swollen and blue colored. I ran like heck! Called th S.O. and met them on the road and carried to the body. The guy had the same last name as me! Very freaky!!




Maybe he was waiting for every last bit of old oil to drain out!.


----------



## gsp754

emerson said:


> I was hog hunting charlie elliot several years back it was small game season I found some hogs bedded down in a thicket.I had been sitting there over an hour waiting for a clear shot when I heard something sneaking up behind me I turned to see what it was.A freakin Asian guy was sneaking through the woods with what looked like an ak47 and he was barefooted.I stood up he looked at me and turned and walked back tge way he came that kind of freaked me out.



Good thing he didn't come sneaking in on a vietnam vet who had flash backs. Lol


----------



## leftystar

Axe said:


> Strangest thing I ever saw on a hunting trip was a couple years ago. On a portable TV I saw Georgi beat Florida. Very odd. Oh also I found a dead guy in a light blue leisure suit in the middle of 1000 acres of woods. Bullet hole between his eye brows.



He was probably one of those devil worshipping Florida gator fan. Lol


----------



## SGlenn

Was out west a few years ago, fishing in the mountains above the Green river north of Pinedale WY.  Several Grizzlies had been spotted in the area recently.  So I drove the dirt road as far as it would go, parked and started walking the trail along the creek.  Fished for several hours, then walked the trail back to the truck.  Within 50 ft of the truck lay a fresh lower half of a deer leg right in the middle of the trail.  Made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.  Got to the truck and out of there pretty fast.


----------



## farmer

Not weird like a dead body, but kind of cool... I found a balloon with a letter on the string that was addressed to a soldier in Iraq.


----------



## danny1903

A few years back i was hunting during the rut and about 7:50-8am i started to use my grunt called i blew it few times and waited for about 15mins blew it again. after i blew the call i started to hear something behind in the woods. so i blew my grunt call and use my rattle bag a monment had past and i heard a greunt coming coming through the woods i got my gun up pointed it down the way the noise was coming i told myself thats a good buck by the sound of the grunt i grunted once more and so did the deer i thought about 5mins past i still was in the ready mode for it to walk out in my shooting lane, turns out it was teenage boy hunting also and got lost on the ocnee wma land


----------



## icatchbigfish

coyote.204 said:


>



i bet that land costed an arm and a leg to lease.









badum tssss!


----------



## seminoleslayer

weather balloon in Piedmont Nat Forest  skinny dippers in river stolen cars


----------



## Cpanic222

Didn't really scare me till after I saw it.  I was 8 or 9 years old, I was hunting with my cousin.  He sat me down at the base of a tree and he went up in his climber.  It was cold really cold, I think it was in November or December.  He came down and got me when he said he could feel me shivering against the tree.  When he got me up there it was.  It was about a 2 foot copperhead.  The only reason we figure it didn't bite me was I was keeping it warm.  We were hunting in Macon county on the Flint River.  We also found various moonshine stills and things of that nature.  I wish we could still hunt that place, they were some monster bucks down there !  Sometime back in the mid 90's one the guys in the club was on the cover of GON with the biggest that year.


----------



## leftystar

anymore?


----------



## RamblinWreck

I was hunting near Trion GA with my friend who is Magistrate Judge of Chatooga county years ago, and we found a meth lab by the river. IIRC some Mex illegals were later arrested for it. Ruined our hunting for a day while hazmat and DEA were all over the place. Other than that I've found old bottles, arrowheads, and other artifacts.


----------



## flingin1

one time saw a fox with a white chicken in its mouth walk by


----------



## abolt2506

Saw a dead fox drapped over a pine limb about 25 feet in the air, with no limbs from the ground to that limb, and it was in the middle of a cut over. I also saw a owl fly up on a limb in front of me carrying a chicken he sat and ate on it for an hour or so.


----------



## doenightmare

abolt2506 said:


> Saw a dead fox drapped over a pine limb about 25 feet in the air, with no limbs from the ground to that limb, and it was in the middle of a cut over. I also saw a owl fly up on a limb in front of me carrying a chicken he sat and ate on it for an hour or so.



That is down right curious - hawk maybe??


----------



## Grey Man

I am freaked out by the number of dead people y'all have found.


----------



## Take'em Down

Here's a funny one.  Just a couple weeks ago I'm bow hunting late one evening.  Not a lot of action so I'm pretty relaxed.  I hear a loud steps on the ground about 20 yards out.  Noticed out of no where there's an armadillo rooting around in the leaves.  First one I've ever seen that wasn't dead on the side of a road.  He starts to make a quarter moon path around to my right and disappears behind an oak on the left side of it.  I still hear him rustling in the leaves.  I stand up and face the tree that I'm in looking to see if there is anything behind me.  In a flash coming off a field is a coyote the size of a yellow lab.  He disappears behind the same oak but on the right side.  I'm thinking well that's the end of the armadillo.  I hear the rustling of the leaves again this time a lot louder!!  I look and coming out from behind the oak is the coyote and hot on his trail is the armadillo, chasing the coyote down the hill and off deeper into the woods.  Haven't seen the coyote since but see the armadillo almost every evening.


----------



## blong

I have also found a hawks head in perfect condition'eyes still wet' lying in some plantation pines. Found a ballon with a note on it from a schoolboy in East Tx. Not weird but found a striker next to an oak tree while turkey hunting in Mo. and found a pocket knife in a hardwood botom next to the pearl river.


----------



## Lukikus2

abolt2506 said:


> Saw a dead fox drapped over a pine limb about 25 feet in the air, with no limbs from the ground to that limb, and it was in the middle of a cut over. I also saw a owl fly up on a limb in front of me carrying a chicken he sat and ate on it for an hour or so.





doenightmare said:


> That is down right curious - hawk maybe??



Black Panther


----------



## jnewton450

jbarham1629 said:


> okay,  this didnt actually happen to me but happened to my dad years ago.  he was walking to his stand one morning and came upon a man sitting in his stand with a "northern accent".  Rather than get into a frustrating argument with the man about why he was hunting on private property without permission, or why he was sitting in his stand, dad just turned around and walked out of the woods.  He decided to go down to the local filing station and have a coke and hang out for a little while.  soon a man come pulling up all excited about a deer he just killed.  turns out it was the same man who had been sitting in dads stand!  he was all excited about this big ole spike he killed, so everybody come running out the store to see this thing.  come to find out he done killed somebody's goat!


hahaha thats a good one right there!


----------



## jnewton450

olchevy said:


> Are you lying to us?



NO true story I have heard his dad tell it many times!


----------



## ALPHAMAX

saw a coopers hawk swoop down in front of me and grab a squirrel off a limb on tree next to me and take it down to the creek that I was hunting over and drown it.


----------



## Atlfinfan

flingin1 said:


> one time saw a fox with a white chicken in its mouth walk by



That was probably MY chicken.


----------



## abjeep94

I saw big foot!


----------



## kmckinnie

I saw little feet! He had 2 of them! It was a midget big foot! I think they are rare to see! Never hear of anyone else ever talk about it!


----------



## coberry731

Found a crashed plane once.  It was a USAF A-10.  No pilot in it.  No seat either.  Looks like he ejected prior to the crash.


----------



## DuckArrow

Not, as scary or troubling as crawling in dead bodies, but twice coon hunting with my father I was pretty shook up. First time we had turned out the dogs and they treed in a big swamp on the way in we were wading down a creek. The dogs hushed  so we stopped. Standing there in knee deep water we just listened. After a minute my dad turns around and says, "Quit!". I think nothing of it cause I'm not doing a thing. Few minutes later, he turns around and says, "I've  told you once, Quit!" So of course I ask for what? I've not moved or done a thing. He says for hitting him on the legs. I cut my light on and there is a moccasin striking at his snake leggings. Thank God for snake proof chaps.

Second time, starts the same turn out the dogs they tree. We walk to the tree and I   leash the dogs. Dads backs off to look up the tree and the next thing I hear is " Dont move!" I look up real slow and a bobcat is 8ft over my head posed to jump. Dad shot him in the head, but it still rattled me.


----------



## JimLandt

2 escaped peacocks hanging out with a flock of turkeys up at Swallow Creek WMA!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Not hunting, but was having a cookout a year or so ago, looked up from the grill, and a female peacock was walking across the backyard. 

Mentioned it to the guests, they all thought I was kidding until they saw it. Kinda strange, since I live by the mall in Athens.


----------



## GP Burdell

Ole Crip said:


> I was hog hunting charlie elliot several years back it was small game season I found some hogs bedded down in a thicket.I had been sitting there over an hour waiting for a clear shot when I heard something sneaking up behind me I turned to see what it was.A freakin Asian guy was sneaking through the woods with what looked like an ak47 and he was barefooted.I stood up he looked at me and turned and walked back tge way he came that kind of freaked me out.



I also had a weird experience at Charlie Elliot a few years back.  Had sighted in my rifle at the CE range and decided to drive through some of the back roads there.  The fog and clouds rolled in and it started to look like Sleepy Hollow.  I came around a bend and someone had cut down a tree that blocked the road.  There were two guys in a pickup on the other side of the tree looking like they were waiting on someone and really were unhappy to see me show up.  I decided I'd walked into the middle of either an ambush or illicit transaction and that I'd best turn around and beat tracks out of there.


----------



## GP Burdell

My brother-in-law was hunting his lease in east Texas when he found the remains (or at least a part of the remains) of one of the astronauts from the Columbia space shuttle that broke up on re-entry.  It was so deep in the woods that the authorities had trouble getting back there so he loaded up several Texas Rangers, DPS and NASA guys into his pick-up truck and drove them in and out to assess and retrieve the remains.  Although that was the only body parts that he found, hunters still regularly find pieces of the shuttle all over the place out there.  From what I'm told, the Feds still come out for big pieces but I'm sure that there are lots of folks with souvenirs.


----------



## RNC

bnew17 said:


> i found a billy goat skull one time. ig uess thats kinda unusual


 me too ...lol



bowtechnole said:


> A moonshine still!


yepp .... them thangs is scattered evrywhere ...... found a huge groundhawg in south fulton(old campbell county) years ago ...



Amarillo1 said:


> . Wood that glowed in the dark! Turns out it was rotting wood that had glowing bacteria. We thought our fire had gotten away.....This was way up in upstate NY.


we use to find that stuff down on line creek swamp when we was setthookin at night ......purdy koool stuff !



jbarham1629 said:


> okay, this didnt actually happen to me but happened to my dad years ago. he was walking to his stand one morning and came upon a man sitting in his stand with a "northern accent". Rather than get into a frustrating argument with the man about why he was hunting on private property without permission, or why he was sitting in his stand, dad just turned around and walked out of the woods. He decided to go down to the local filing station and have a coke and hang out for a little while. soon a man come pulling up all excited about a deer he just killed. turns out it was the same man who had been sitting in dads stand! he was all excited about this big ole spike he killed, so everybody come running out the store to see this thing. come to find out he done killed somebody's goat!






city boy gone country said:


> I saw a snake eating another snake,that was interesting to watch.


yepp ..... when we was kids we seen a big Kingsnake eatin a Cottonmouth near an old lake we would swim in sometimes ....



bench_hound said:


> I have coon hunted all my life so I have run across some weird stuff out there in the middle of the night. I was at a night hunt up next to Knoxville,TN. about 8 years ago we turned the dogs loose they went about a mile and struck a hot track then it sounded like they were treed in a metal barrel. We get almost to them and have to crawl under the best chain link fence I have ever seen. I laid down on my belly and crawl under the fence and when I put my hands down to help my tired butt get up. They went into a half rotten human body. We all got to looking around and they were about a hundred or so bodies lying around some of them was rolled up in carpet. Come to find out after the swat team and every other cop in the area showed up that we had entered into the University of Tennessee body farm where they research on how the human body decays under certain conditions. Still have nightmares about that night.


 definitely the craziest story in here .... and creepiest !!!



rickrob1 said:


> Found an old flat-head 8 engine block in the middle of a swamp,wedged between two cypress trees.Been there so long the trees had grown around it.


That would be koool to see 



tiger1996 said:


> I used to hunt across thr river from Ben Burton park in athens.Years ago before all the subdivisions were there.One afternoon I was looking across the river and saw two guys making out!! God awfull sight and I never hunted there again.






jennings68 said:


> My dad had taken my little brother one of the first times he had been hunting. We were running dogs and my brother was on stand with dad. Dad shot a spike at about 50 yards and made a bad shot that hit the deer in the bottom jaw. The deer was knocked crazy and ran straight at my brother. Dad unloaded the clip, missed them all in the excitment, and the deer plowed my brother. Dad shot it after it got up and got away from my brother. My brother handed my dad his rifle and told him he wasnt hunting with him any more. He was covered in blood from head to toe. Scary at the time, but halarious now.





Have not found anything quite like some of the stuff in here ..... but did find a billygoat skull myself when I was trackin a doe I had shot ..
Shot her and she bolted an ran ...... I found a few lil tadds of meat ,some hair and a few drops of blood ....... but she left no blood trail .....
Well I had this old hound that was hangin around me that mornin that was obviously hungry ...... I picked up the meat an hair an smashed it in its nose ..... she sneased an began to run in circles and then took off in the same direction the doe ran in ....... It went down thru there hollerin so I followed ...... I look out thru the woods an see somethin white in the pine straw ...... I get to it an its a goat skull and there is a big drop of fresh blood on it ......I continue on after the dog and she found the deer where it had plowed up about 150 yards down in there ....... 
Got the doe out an gave the dog some vienna weinies an an oatmeal pie an went back to camp ..... she was happy an I had a heck of a story to tell at camp ....lol



I also had a redtail hawk come within a few feet of landing on my shooting rail in my stand a few years ago ....... I was lookin to the left when I caught movement in the corner of my eye .....ease my head around an it had its landing gear down headed for the rail ......well it turned at the last second and landed on a limb about 15 to 20 feet away and began looking upward at some crows that had been harassin it ....... I sat motionless for a while and when the crows got out of range the hawk flew on about its business ....... that was purdy koool !


----------



## Sirduke

I had a squirrel climb on my foot piece of my climber and sit til I moved my foot, he jumped 20 ft to the ground , same stand on a different day, watched a fox stalk and catch a squirrel.

Sitting in a stand on Ft. Benning, I saw something metal about 50 yards off after the sun came up, after I got down, I walked over to it and quickly left. I was hunting on an old WWII range area, and apparently someone had buried a bunch of old pineapple hand grenades and 50 cal ammo. Called EOD and they closed the area and destroyed them.


----------



## betweenthehedges

Saw a big red parakeet sitting on a fence post while I was driving on a back road in south ga once. 

A buddy of mind was sitting in his tree stand and had an owl swoop down and take his hat. It scratched him up and scared the crap out of him.


----------



## kbuck1

betweenthehedges said:


> Saw a big red parakeet sitting on a fence post while I was driving on a back road in south ga once.
> 
> A buddy of mind was sitting in his tree stand and had an owl swoop down and take his hat. It scratched him up and scared the crap out of him.


Cardinal


----------



## davemann16

Saw a black bear while fishing in North Mississippi. So - I know this isn't nearly as spooky as a lot of the stories on this thread, but it was an awesome sight as we'd been told black bears had long been hunted out of the area years before. 

While in college at Delta State University in Cleveland, Miss., my roommate and I would go to Rosedale (yes, the Rosedale made famous by Robert Johnson, Eric Clapton and Robert Plant) to fish off of the Mississippi River.

The river is two miles wide there in the spring, but in the late summer it recedes drastically and leaves holes in the silt that will hold a variety of trapped fish.

It was late July and we were sitting in the silt watching our bobbers float over a rather large hole when my roommate pointed out what we thought was a huge beaver swimming across the surface about 100 yards away.

Then it reached the bank and it was like it just kept on getting out of the water. I mean it seemed like it was just getting bigger and bigger. When it completely emerged and took off into a sprint for the distant tree line, we realized what we were watching.

We always hiked out of there in the moonlight. Once we hit the treeline that evening I think we were both half expecting the bear to be around each turn in the trail. For a couple of Mississippi boys who'd never seen a bear before, that was a long walk.


----------



## skeeter1

bench_hound said:


> just about the time you get over the fear of all those dead folks here comes all the swat and law enforcement with their spotlights on you and you hear the slides and the actions of the guns slam close and i thought i was about to added to the pile.



i know this  is old  but  dang  !!


I can tell you this  this  , this  ole  country  boy might have  crawled on my belly to get in  but  they  would have  been letin the  lead  fly at me  cause soon as  a seen them  lights   and   hurd  guns   and   dead  people every where   ,  i bet  i would  of hit  the  top  of that fence  like ninja . !! Lol
 i would  have  takin all the pain from the barb wire  i am sure  they had  at the  top !!! 

 Fear    + adrenaline + dead  people every where   there every where !!+ more fear   +  the  killers  comin with  lights  and guns  =the  boy  who could fly!!


----------



## GP Burdell

I was fly fishing in the NC mountains with my father.  He'd gone down one stream fork and I went down another.  I was wading in the middle of the stream, just upstream from a small waterfall.  I heard some splashing behind me and figured that it was my father.  Was I surprised to turn and see a large black bear crossing the stream about 20 yards from me.  He realized that I was standing there about the same time.  We both stared at each other for a few long seconds.  About the time I was debating whether to make a run for the waterfall, he decided I wasn't a threat or a meal so he crossed the stream and disappeared into the brush.  I thought the best thing I could do was to keep fishing.  Wouldn't make sense to waste a great day in the woods.


----------



## betweenthehedges

kbuck1 said:


> Cardinal



It was around 12 inches tall... if it was a cardinal, it was the biggest one I've ever seen.


----------



## grizznasty93

i have a huntin lease 30 mins from fort benning, this was a few years back. anyways i was huntin over this food plot, clear cut all around. wasnt seein anything and decided to pick my rifle up and look around through the scope. i was scannin the ridge in front of me and no joke, there was a dead doe up in this big oak tree. now i have gotten a trail cam pic of some big dog or cat, not real sure what is but once my dad got out the stand i called em over and told em what i saw. he didnt believe me so we rode over to the tree sure enough there was a doe about 15 feet up draped over a limb. no clue how it got there, no claw marks up the tree? still has me wonderin


----------



## MTK07_UGA

This is officially my favorite thread on this forum. Every time I forget about it someone bumps it back up to the top and new stories are added. This is what the GON forum is all about.


----------



## huntingonthefly

gsp754 said:


> Good thing he didn't come sneaking in on a vietnam vet who had flash backs. Lol


I made the same comment from my Asian encounter too, lol. In bamboo too. Over 10 years ago, while squirrel hunting Beaverdam WMA I met an Asian dude at 3 feet away face to face. I was slipping through 4 foot tall bamboo grass when all of a sudden a face whipped around in front of me. Scared us both. Kind of equivalent when Rambo's eyes opened in the mud bank lol. Had he had an orange hat, prolly woulda seen him earlier. Sorry for the short joke, couldnt help it. Heck I'm round.


----------



## RLG68

*scary*

Dad,brother and I step outside the trailer door one morning to find a pile of cigarette butts and one still burning....we don't smoke. Who ever it was must have been watching us all night. Gave me something to think about on the way to my stand. Another time woke up to find someone had wrote the word HELLO in front of our camper.


----------



## Farmer Black

ttt


----------



## 205

My brother said he seen 2 elephants one morning LOL!!!


----------



## rosewood

coyote.204 said:


> No I never did.



What did you do with it?


----------



## rosewood

brriner said:


> Looking for a doe I'd shot on opening weekend of bow season this year, I was a full half to three quarters of a mile from any inhabited space when I came across a soccer ball in the middle of the pines.  When I first saw white, I thought it was that old doe's belly.



Tornado!!


----------



## rosewood

GunRights4US said:


> I came upon a "hunter" on some public land once who was carrying an AR15 rifle AND what looked like a .44 magnum handgun AND bandolleers of ammo crisscrossed accross his chest Pancho Villa style.  He also had a JUMBO Rambo knife strapped to his leg.  It was all complimented by a nice camo boonie hat and lightly faded (almost white) blue jeans.  That fellow made me decide then and there to stay away from public lands during deer season!



I thought you was going to say "then I realized I was looking in the mirror".


----------



## rosewood

bluemarlin said:


> lol.. 15 years ago I found an old abandoned barn deep in the North Georgia woods with 20 newly sealed gallon jugs full of the same stuff.
> The thought of burning it never crossed my mind


----------



## rosewood

sergeant said:


> Hunting a climber stand in a WMA, I had a female around 30 years old walk up, drop her paints, squit down and pee. When she finished she got up and left, never knowing I was lease than 20 yards away.



You should have said "boo".  She would have probably done more than pee then.


----------



## rosewood

ted_BSR said:


> Hunting in Jackson County GA, I had an Emu walk by my stand.  I almost shot it cause I figured no one would believe me, but as we rolled out of camp later that day, my dad and I saw it again crossing the road.  We even got a pic. How does a large flightless bird from Australia end up roaming the countryside in GA?



Some folks raise them, probably escaped.


----------



## Fenderbuilt27

rosewood said:


> You should have said "boo".  She would have probably done more than pee then.


----------



## Skoal Brother

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> I found a goat tied in a tree w/ some rocks placed in a 7 point star an dryed blood ALL over the place in royston ga



And some people question why we have carry permits and are always armed when we are in the woods.  I a pretty good shot with my bow, although not a very fast follow up shot.


----------



## Navy07

My cousin saw a duck while sitting in his tree stand, there is a lake about a mile away from his club. Dont know why it would come that far in the woods.


----------



## Swamp Devil

dawglover73 said:


> Nekkid girl-  no joke.  If "Dixie" still comes on Woody's he may have been there, I don't remember.  About 12 years or so ago, a few of us were heading to our stands from camp.  Nekkid girl (cold morning) wandering.  She was on LSD or something similar.  We called the law about a "whacked out" girl.  Thirty minutes, no officer.  Called a second time... thirty more minutes.  Third call we mentioned she was unclothed.  Within five minutes we had more blue lights than a bank robbery.



Betcha there was one of them "Rainbow Gatherings" near by...


----------



## Lowjack

Saw A doe carrying another deer's leg in her mouth , weird stuf.


----------



## rosewood

Skoal Brother said:


> And some people question why we have carry permits and are always armed when we are in the woods.  I a pretty good shot with my bow, although not a very fast follow up shot.



Me too, I always carry a pistol when in the woods for both 2 legged and 4 legged critters.  You never know what you might run across.


----------



## M80

One morning about 10 years ago I went with a friend down around Newnan to a place I've never been. He took me to my spot and said go about 100 yards and climb up. While I was hanging my stand I heard something walking towards me about 50 to 60 yards off and I kept putting my stand on and about the time I climbed in I saw it was large and black and said oh goodness a bear. I jacked up that tree as fast as I could only to find out it was a big cow. She eased off and around 9:30 I caught movement and realized that it was her again and she laid down and got to moaning and kicking around so I got down. When I got to her she had two legs coming out of her female part and I new this wasn't good. In desperation I put my gloves on and pulled the legs as hard as I could. She picked her head up, let out a moan,and slammed her head to ground grave yard dead. I tried, but that sure was some experience.


----------



## rosewood

mwilliams80 said:


> One morning about 10 years ago I went with a friend down around Newnan to a place I've never been. He took me to my spot and said go about 100 yards and climb up. While I was hanging my stand I heard something walking towards me about 50 to 60 yards off and I kept putting my stand on and about the time I climbed in I saw it was large and black and said oh goodness a bear. I jacked up that tree as fast as I could only to find out it was a big cow. She eased off and around 9:30 I caught movement and realized that it was her again and she laid down and got to moaning and kicking around so I got down. When I got to her she had two legs coming out of her female part and I new this wasn't good. In desperation I put my gloves on and pulled the legs as hard as I could. She picked her head up, let out a moan,and slammed her head to ground grave yard dead. I tried, but that sure was some experience.



Well, did the calf survive?  What is the rest of the story?


----------



## M80

I couldn't get that thing to pull an inch. I'm a big boy and pulled as hard as I could. Calf wasn't moving. It was already dead. I forgot that along with its feet coming out its head was barely coming out to. I guess it chocked itself. Pretty much I was trying to save the cow. I guess she was at her last mile cause after that first pull she died


----------



## Mako22

About 16 years ago I was all alone up in a "secret" ox bow lake just off of the Ochlockonee river near Tower road landing in Tallahassee Florida. I was trolling the bank fishing for bream when 4 guys in a 12' boat motor up to me and accuse me of robbing their bush hooks. They were all long haired maggot infected types with heavy metal t-shirts on (Metallica). I was up in my casting chair on the bow deck and so I could see down into their boat; I didn't see the first rod, pole or anything to indicate that they were fishing or running bush hooks. All of them had beers in their hands and they were MAD! The leader told me that they wanted to kick my rear-end for stealing from them. He said that his brother had just got out of prison yesterday and they were trying to celebrate with a fishing trip and I was ruining it. During the whole time the peace of God came all over me and I softly talked them down all the while thanking God for the 30 round magazine stuck in my rifle at my feet that they couldn't see. I aways fish that river with a weapon and while I was able to crank up and leave them behind that rifle gave me a peace to talk them down and get out of there. I believe they wanted to rob me and the whole time I was planning to start with the leader and work my way down the boat till I killed all of them if they made a move towards me. When I got to the landing the grace of God appeared in the form of the game warden parked at the ramp. I talked to him and explained what had happened and then left for home. A month or so later I ran into the warden at a local bait shop and asked him what happened. He said that they staked out the road to the ramp till 2AM and pulled the bush hookers over and arrested the driver for DUI.


----------



## hambone76

I was bowhunting about 75 yards off of a dirt road on our old lease near Talbotton one year. I watched a small car pull into the clearcut across the road. Smoke poured out of the car windows and the occupants of the vehicle were coughing and gagging the whole time. After five minutes they left and as they pulled away, they threw the RC Cola can that they made into an improvised pipe out of the car window. Nobody at camp believed me until i showed them the can all charred up in the ditch.

We also found a porn magazine stash in a log along the property line of the same piece of property.


----------



## hambone76

mwilliams80 said:


> I couldn't get that thing to pull an inch. I'm a big boy and pulled as hard as I could. Calf wasn't moving. It was already dead. I forgot that along with its feet coming out its head was barely coming out to. I guess it chocked itself. Pretty much I was trying to save the cow. I guess she was at her last mile cause after that first pull she died



Man....all the times we have talked hunting and i have never heard that one. That is crazy!!


----------



## M80

We tend to forget things down the road until someone starts a thread like this one


----------



## Lowjack

Today I found a truck parked in front of my gates and drive way , with the keys in it , a dead doe in back of the truck , no driver to be found , so I drove it 3 miles down the road and left it there.
This afternoon 2 guys walking down the road , I guess looking for their truck , a spike laying next to my gate. They were tresspassing accross the street my neighbors property.


----------



## shawnrice

bench_hound said:


> I have coon hunted all my life so I have run across some weird stuff out there in the middle of the night. I was at a night hunt up next to Knoxville,TN. about 8 years ago we turned the dogs loose they went about a mile and struck a hot track then it sounded like they were treed in a metal barrel. We get almost to them and have to crawl under the best chain link fence I have ever seen. I laid down on my belly and crawl under the fence and when I put my hands down to help my tired butt get up. They went into a half rotten human body. We all got to looking around and they were about a hundred or so bodies lying around some of them was rolled up in carpet. Come to find out after the swat team and every other cop in the area showed up that we had entered into the University of Tennessee body farm where they research on how the human body decays under certain conditions. Still have nightmares about that night.





BamaBart said:


> YOU WIN!





mr_aaron_ricks said:


> yep close this thing we have a winner!!!!


I agree he wins


----------



## kershawbuck

I hunted with some older guys back in the 90s and they told me a story about how they where coming out of the woods from there evening hunt . And as they where coming out a small plane flew over really low and when it went over the next hill it went out of sight ! Never saw it crash or heard anything.. 

They all met back up at camp and where talking about what they saw and and decided on there way to dinner they would call the sheriff and see if any one heard of a plain crashing in the area ? 
Well after talking to the dispatcher and telling her what they saw and where they where informed there was no sightings of a plain crash . 
They went on and ate dinner and where on there way back to camp when they came up on a road block near there camp ,,,,,,,, there was helicopters flying over with big lights and search crews heading into the woods . One of the guys rolled his window down and asked the officer what was going on ............
Well the officer said that some hunters had called in and reported a plain CRASH!!!!!!!! LOL 

Well realizing the misunderstanding he rolled his window back up and drove off ........ Said they never found and plain that had crashed !!!


----------



## gator tackle

Back when I was working forestry and timber cruising some property in S. Florida had a run in with a alligator.  We were cruising little cypress ponds that were all flooded.  This place was like a wildlife santuary.  Family owned and never hunted.  Deer and turkey everywhere but also gators.  I was in the middle of the cypress pond and was almost waist deep in water and all of a sudden a huge gator head lifted up out the water about 10 feet in front of me.  He looked and me and went back under water.  I had a 22 mag pistol on my side but was so scared I could not get it out the holster.  I jumped up on a cypress tree that had fallen over and was floating on water.  Stood there for like an hour to get back in water.  Never saw him again

Found 6 confederate soldiers graves that I reported to proper authorites and those graves are being maintained to this day.

Many pot crops while cruising timber.  Just reported it to the boss and passed the buck.  Nothing never happed due to fear of retaliation.

Cruising timber in North Florida came up to an clear water lake only to see at least 100 naked people camping.  Come to find out they were rainbow people.

While checking on company property had big trespassing problem came accross high school sweetheart taking care of business on back of 4 wheeler.  Stopped told them they were trespassing and to move a long. LOL

I also came accross a plane crash with no one around.  After call to authorities found out that pilot had to make an emergency landing and was ok.  Pilot was making arrangement to have plane taken apart and transport somewhere


----------



## cmriner

I've got a friend who owns a swamp that the tobosofkee creek runs through ,that me and my son huunts and fishes . We were fishin one afternoon and were catching a few redbreast ,and had threw a couple on the bank away from water until we were ready to put them on the stringer..when and owl swooped down and grabbed him one ,then flew off. Then returned a few mins later to get the other. To make the story short ,we'd become good friends with this owl. We could slap the water with ourj. Ppoles and he would drop what he was doin to come eat. He would fly a foot from us u grab a fish. I've got video of more than one occasion of him doin this, I put a fish a foot or two rite in front of me ,then kneeled down to get video . He gothis fish then brushed my head with his wing on his way up to a limb. Not weird ,but was very cool to us.


----------



## Nastytater

Was once hunting in the North georgia mountains on the backside of a farm where the farmers cattle was grazzing. My buddy was with me but just along for the afternoon to watch. After sitting about 2 hours I hear something coming in the edge and my buddy says "Here it comes". I look up too see a Bull walk into a clearing. I watch for several minutes too see if the massive animal spooks anything on either side but nothing. Then the Bull walks into a thicket and comes out the other side into a smaller clearing. I grab my binoculars to get a closer look at what he's doing and can't believe my eyes. I just went too laughing. My buddy was like "What is so funny?" On which i hand him the binoculars. I knew Bulls would clean themselves,kinda like dogs and such,but never have I ever saw what this BULL was doing before. He must not have herd the saying "I'd never leave Home".  Thats about as clean as I can state this on here. I'll leave it in the minds of the curious and those that don't have a clue will eventually figure it out. If not,then ya'll need to get out more often.


----------



## LongStrangeTrip

cmriner said:


> I've got a friend who owns a swamp that the tobosofkee creek runs through ,that me and my son huunts and fishes . We were fishin one afternoon and were catching a few redbreast ,and had threw a couple on the bank away from water until we were ready to put them on the stringer..when and owl swooped down and grabbed him one ,then flew off. Then returned a few mins later to get the other. To make the story short ,we'd become good friends with this owl. We could slap the water with ourj. Ppoles and he would drop what he was doin to come eat. He would fly a foot from us u grab a fish. I've got video of more than one occasion of him doin this, I put a fish a foot or two rite in front of me ,then kneeled down to get video . He gothis fish then brushed my head with his wing on his way up to a limb. Not weird ,but was very cool to us.



This isn't off of 247/Griffin Rd is it?


----------



## Steve Thompson

Had a falcon hit a bird sitting 10 ft from me. Also saw a bobcat grab a squirrel also had a bobcat attack my turkey decoy or stop short of.
  Found a house in the middle of remote woods in Baldwin that was left in the 30s. Looked like they just walked out. Dishs on the table, beds with sheets & quilts, magazines dating 1936, medicine bottles, canned food. Real weird.


----------



## erog

I was fly fishing in Pennsylvania a few years back when a bald eagle swooped down in front of me and grabbed a 10 inch or so trout. Landed on a branch about 12 yards away and had a meal. My first thought was, "Cool a bald eagle." My second thought was, "That son of a gun just stole my fish..."

Apparently eagles live on the mountain behind my old camp. We sold it last spring though on the weekend of the opening day of trout. Didn't seem cost effective for my father since my brother and I have moved away.

Also, in the same woods, my cousin had a squirrel run through the window in his ground blind and run circles for about a minute until it finally made its way out.


----------



## hambone76

I remember another one. Saw a red tail hawk nose dive from above and grab an egret out of a flock that was flying over a highway in Macon County. Once it grabbed the egret, the hawk closed its wings and fell to the ground with it in its clutches. We pulled off the side of the highway and watched the hawk finish the egret off.


----------



## leemckinney

Hunting in Oconee NF in a new spot.  Was walking and scouting and see a head pop up above the brush.  Throw the scope on it and see there are no horns.  Maxed out the scope to get a closer look and realized that the head was not the right shape.  Figured out that it was a llama.  Did not know that I was about a hundred yards from the adjacent property line which turns out to be owned by people who owned several exotic animals.


----------



## trudy

Towards the end of the season about 5-6 yrs ago now,  my husband and nephew were going to the stands an it was still dark when they got to the field came up on a UFO hovering over the field.  Was lit up with bright lights.  One of them put the gun up to shoot it and the other one stopped him not knowing what it would do.  Said it took off really fast,  the next day or two it was spotted in other areas of the nation.  Texas made the news about it.   Really freaked them out,  what are the chances of coming up on something that bizarre.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer

Umm...zero.


----------



## Powerline

Back in the mid 90's I found a block of Styrofoam in some hardwoods, I always looked at walking to my stand for years. I decided one day that it was out of place so I picked it up and it turned out be some kind of weather device from the national weather service. It even had a bag that you put in to mail it back to them.


----------



## 308fan

True or not, these are great


----------



## uga095

rosewood said:


> Me too, I always carry a pistol when in the woods for both 2 legged and 4 legged critters.  You never know what you might run across.


don't forget about the ones that have no legs


----------



## Stieet

Powerline said:


> Back in the mid 90's I found a block of Styrofoam in some hardwoods, I always looked at walking to my stand for years. I decided one day that it was out of place so I picked it up and it turned out be some kind of weather device from the national weather service. It even had a bag that you put in to mail it back to them.



My dad found a parts of a weather balloon once also. All that was left when he found it was several aluminum hoops and Mylar from the balloons.

Bird hunting is South GA they found a few moonshine stills and knew to make abrupt u turns out of the area.


----------



## Buckshot

*Saw something crazy in the woods today!!!*

This was in Forsyth county. My German Sheperd Jr. and I was doing alittle late season scouting for the extended archery season and for me to retrieve a few old coke bottles that I found earlier in the season. We were on the way back to the truck when he took off down the hill and in a thicket and started barking like crazy. I knew that he had either ran into somebody or something pretty big that he is unsure of. Deer he usually chases after a short distance and just comes back with no bark except for one time he was tracking a big 6pt that I had shot with a muzzleloader and he had cornered it and he was barking like crazy at it until the buck would lower his head and charge at him. He would run from him and then turn right back around and bark his way all the way up to the buck until it was time to run from the charging buck again. Well today he encountered two bucks one looked to be a 6pt and the other a 7-8pt and they were tied to each other by it looked to be some orange silt fence. I guess one of them must have gotten the silt fence entangled in his antlers and the other buck must have wanted to fight and his antlers too became entangled and then the two became one. I tried to get a picture of them with my phone but wouldn't you know it my phone's battery was too low to take a picture. It just wouldn't do it!! So I just watched. They would push each other back and forth while Jr. was trying to get one of them by the neck !! Then one of them would take off practically dragging the other , wrapping themselves aroud trees , kicking, jumping. I was afraid to get too close cause these guys were off the chain! I thought about going to get the bow and but by this time one of them looked like he was about to get free. By the time I got to the truck Jr. had stopped barking and was coming up the trail behind me. I figured they got separated , if not Jr. wouldn't had been at the truck. Sorry for the long read, just wanted to share this with someone. Thanks!


----------



## The mtn man

I was hunting in nc once, was walking around muddy lake bed on national forest land, a good ways from a road, the ground was frozen from the night before, so ice crystals were formed in the mud, when I found a set of tracks that were fresh, cause the ice crystals that were formed the night before were crushed, the tracks looked to be from a bare foot human, either a woman or child, I followed them until they went into the woods and couldn't make them out, I called a local volunteer rescue guy I knew in the area and asked if someone was missing or lost, he said not that he knew, was starnge, I thought maybe a child had gotten lost.


----------



## flyfisher007

Back in the late 90's I was hiking up in NC and found an old ford tudor sedan on the side of a mountain. my guess maybe rolled down from a toll road at the top of the mountain back in the 30-40's????  Not much of a road though


----------



## doeverything4him316

Steve Thompson said:


> Had a falcon hit a bird sitting 10 ft from me. Also saw a bobcat grab a squirrel also had a bobcat attack my turkey decoy or stop short of.
> Found a house in the middle of remote woods in Baldwin that was left in the 30s. Looked like they just walked out. Dishs on the table, beds with sheets & quilts, magazines dating 1936, medicine bottles, canned food. Real weird.




Thats real cool


----------



## Headfirst

Not sure this qualifies as wierd but my friends seemed to enjoy the story.  Every year I take a trip out west for a week of flyfishing.  I've fished Oregon, Utah, Colorado and last year it was in northern New Mexico.  I was there the last week of May. I stayed in a small, one salloon town called Eagle Nest far up in the mountains just south of the CO border.

A local guide had told me of a small pool in a high mountain stream not too far from where you could park and walk in.  I was up at the crack of 9 and went down the canyon to try to locate this "honey hole" and did. When I walked down into the stream to see if any fish were rising, I stood there for a few minutes watching the water and heard a twig break across the stream and up the steep slope.  I was quite surprised to see a cinnamon black bear coming down the hillside.  Dang, I left my phone in the Jeep and couldn't get a picture of the bear.  Back to the Jeep I go and snag my phone in hopes of getting a picture of a wild bear.  As I returned to the area in just a few minutes, I spooked the bear and he ran down stream with a fish in his mouth.  Back to Jeep I go again and tried to figure out what to do. I remembered what my grandpap said to me when we entered a coal mine together in 1959 and I got scared (I was 4 yrs old).  Pap said, the only thing in life to fear is fear itself so, off I went back to the honey hole armed with only my phone and a 4wt flyrod thinkin, I ain't scared of no stinkin bear.  First cast was a short roll cast as the creek bank was overgrown with brush and I couldn't get the rod back behind me.  Dang, fish rises, I set the hook and I was half way done catching my dinner. I get the fish on my stringer and sling my fly a little further on the second cast.  I got a take and set the hook.  As I was about to land the second half of my dinner, I hear this strange breathing sound behind me and yep, you guessed it.  The bear is back,  he was standing on a log about 20' to my right.  With a fish on my line, I did absolutely everything that I could think of to spook the bear.  I hollered, put my hands high in the air, stomped my feet, called him everything but a nice bear and he just wouldn't spook.





I snapped a photo and as quickly as I did that, the sucker jumped off the log toward me, took a couple of steps, layed back on hind quarters, rose up with his front feet off the ground and stomped the ground with a pretty nerve racking groan.  I looked at him square in his glassy looking eyes and knew he had no intention of backing out.  We were about 10' apart at this point. Wish I could have gotten a photo of that!  Okay, so now, I know that I have to ease back out of there and I still had my second fish on the line.  I take about six steps back and the fish comes out of the water.  As quickly as the bear saw the fish, he was on it like white on rice.  I held my rod high, snapped a photo... 




and set the hook.  Let me tell ya, a bear cannot be stopped by a 4wt flyrod and them suckers can pull some drag now.  Crap, he broke my tippet.  I think to myself, self, you ain't gonna win this battle so I stoll on back to the Jeep and have a smoke, figuring if I give it some time, he'll leave and I can atleast get my fish off the stringer and go back to the salloon and have a stiff drink.  I relax for about 15 minutes and head back to the area to find the bear crossing the road and heading up the canyon on the other side.




I checked my stringer and all that was there a fish head.  The bear won!  Sure was a fun experience and took the best of me to not get scared.  Bears have really wierd looking eyes when they are close.


----------



## klfutrelle

A possible old meth lab which has been removed.


----------



## dank1296

Have found 2 weather balloons bout 3 years apart.


----------



## alec lawrence

one time i saw a pile of.....dung ...lol...and it was from a yote...it was fresh and steaming.i looked at it and saw something brite red. i got a stick and pulled it out and it was a wrapper of summer sausage. i guess thats pretty weird.


----------



## ALPHAMAX

was sitting 30' up a tree in my stand over hanging a creek & a coopers hawk swooped down grabed a squirrel off a limb & flew down into the creek floating with his wings wide out. as i watched i could see the squirrel squirming under the water and then it stopped the hawk drowned the squirrel and then flew off with it to eat it. crazy wish I had taken a pic


----------



## dotties cutter

One night back in the sixties I was coming home from a grocery store, just dark enough for headlights and I saw what looked like four shiny marbles flying all over the dirt road ahead of me. I got closer and it was 2 male grey foxes fighting over a  female fox who was watching from the ditch. I have never since so much dirt and grey hair move so fast, the two were so busy they did not even notice me with my headlights on them. The fight of the century for me.


----------



## BowArrow

Found 63 golf balls going to my stand in city limits this year.

Found 155 round in hole it dug when it hit and did not explode at Fort Stewart. Got nervous when my hunting pardner started moving it.

I have had at least three hawks swoop down at me thinking I was a squirrel with my mask on my head.


----------



## Trapnfish

Anyone got anything new


----------



## Wilkman

*Lemurs*

I was set up over a creek at Redlands wma and saw a group of Lemurs come up the creek at least 8 of them.


----------



## Havana Dude

Found a pair of costa sunglasses last year. I think they are like 150-200 bucks. Idk, I buy cheap sunglasses. I will lose r break these before it's over.


----------



## chill15

A empty baby Coffin in the Holliday Park area of Wilkes County


----------



## Curvebow05

weakie said:


> one time i was hunting and this area was near a railroad track where some homeless people used to camp and i grunted up a bum lol.he came sneaking through the woods and popped out into a little clearing right below me. he did a few 360's, picked his nose and left.
> 
> my neighbor found a homeless guy hanging from a rope right near that same area a couple of years later. he commited suicide according to the police. i'm glad i didnt bump into that at 5am.



So me and the guys are sitting at the old hunting camp by the tracks. I hear a monster buck start grunting away real loud like he just found the homecoming queen. I snuck in there with my slingshot thinking I may get lucky, but as soon as I came into the clearing where he shoulda been I saw some guy sittin up in a tree blowing that dang grunt call like a trumpet. I averted my eyes real quick and spun around like I was confused. I was trying so hard to choke back the laughter that I ended up freeing that dang old flapper booger that was bothering me since my second cup of Joe and my third cigarette. Well I got that record book lump out and took it back to show the guys. That guy never did kill a deer that day.


----------



## medic1

I found a climber on a WMA. Not unusual, except this one was 30' up the tree.....


----------



## gma1320

Not a math lab but I was scouting a WMA 2 years ago and come across what appears to be come manure in the middle of a creek bottom thicket.  I walk up for closer inspection because there are no cows anywhere around for a several miles. There where actually a dozen or more piles of manure with mushrooms growing out of em. So I reckon somebody was gonna have a lot of laughs or a bigger pocket book


----------



## Silver Britches

It wasn't hunting season at the time, but my father and I were scouting our hunting land back in 2013, when we decided to walk down one of the dead end logging trails. We were walking along when dad spotted something move just off the trail. I turned to look and seen this small hawk standing there on the ground. I said he has caught a snake and pulled out my phone to take some pics. As I was standing there, I quickly realized something was wrong when the hawk tipped over. It was then I could see the snake, which looked to be a Southern Black Racer, wrapped around the hawk's neck. I knew I had to try and help the poor thing, so I cautiously approached with a dead pine limb and wiggled it under the part of the snake that was wrapped around the neck. He was wrapped so tight, I actually lifted the hawk off the ground 2 or 3 times. I kept on trying as the hawk just laid there motionless. Finally, the snake had enough and unwrapped himself from the hawk. The hawk laid there stunned for several seconds before getting up. He then flew up on a limb and stared at me for a second or two before flying away.

The hawk never made a sound at all. Makes you wonder how often something like this happens. Just glad I was there to help him out. I bet he's glad too! 

Images are in order. First image is a crop to better show the snake. You can't see the snake around the Hawk's neck in every image, but he is there. The last image is after the snake unwrapped and left.


----------



## garveywallbanger

The headstone of a Mr. Johnson Boyd died mid 1800s on Chickasawhatchee WMA


----------



## NCHillbilly

The mtn man said:


> I was hunting in nc once, was walking around muddy lake bed on national forest land, a good ways from a road, the ground was frozen from the night before, so ice crystals were formed in the mud, when I found a set of tracks that were fresh, cause the ice crystals that were formed the night before were crushed, the tracks looked to be from a bare foot human, either a woman or child, I followed them until they went into the woods and couldn't make them out, I called a local volunteer rescue guy I knew in the area and asked if someone was missing or lost, he said not that he knew, was starnge, I thought maybe a child had gotten lost.



You found Nell's hidey place.


----------



## shane256

Silver Britches said:


> It wasn't hunting season at the time, but my father and I were scouting our hunting land back in 2013, when we decided to walk down one of the dead end logging trails. We were walking along when dad spotted something move just off the trail. I turned to look and seen this small hawk standing there on the ground. I said he has caught a snake and pulled out my phone to take some pics.



Wow! That was something really cool to see... I bet not many people have seen anything like that.


----------



## 8pointduck

NCHillbilly said:


> You found Nell's hidey place.



I got what your saying.


----------



## cself

My profile picture is the reason I found this forum. I killed the timber Rattler and possibly saved my dad from being bitten while checking a trail cam. Dad wanted to hang the snake in a tree (to make it rain) two days later I came back to check the camera again and found a king snake eating the rattlesnake suspended in the air. I have seen snakes eat other snakes but this was a new one for me.


----------



## sadler2

Silver Britches said:


> It wasn't hunting season at the time, but my father and I were scouting our hunting land back in 2013, when we decided to walk down one of the dead end logging trails. We were walking along when dad spotted something move just off the trail. I turned to look and seen this small hawk standing there on the ground. I said he has caught a snake and pulled out my phone to take some pics. As I was standing there, I quickly realized something was wrong when the hawk tipped over. It was then I could see the snake, which looked to be a Southern Black Racer, wrapped around the hawk's neck. I knew I had to try and help the poor thing, so I cautiously approached with a dead pine limb and wiggled it under the part of the snake that was wrapped around the neck. He was wrapped so tight, I actually lifted the hawk off the ground 2 or 3 times. I kept on trying as the hawk just laid there motionless. Finally, the snake had enough and unwrapped himself from the hawk. The hawk laid there stunned for several seconds before getting up. He then flew up on a limb and stared at me for a second or two before flying away.
> 
> The hawk never made a sound at all. Makes you wonder how often something like this happens. Just glad I was there to help him out. I bet he's glad too!
> 
> Images are in order. First image is a crop to better show the snake. You can't see the snake around the Hawk's neck in every image, but he is there. The last image is after the snake unwrapped and left.




I bet that hawk was the one who started that fight and the snake was just finishing it!


----------



## elfiii

Back in the early 80's I started hunting our family land down in Pine Mountain. I was sitting in the tree right at daybreak and I hear lions roaring, real lions. Made my skin crawl. It turns out the Wild Animal Safari that keeps lions among other things is just a couple of miles away and when the lions roar at daybreak that means it's feeding time.

Another time I was sitting in a tree at daybreak and there was heavy fog. Fog so thick I could barely see the ground at the base of my tree. I catch movement on the ground and look down. This big brown thing waddles up out of the fog, stops at the base of my tree, sniffs around, rises up on its' hind legs and sniffs my tree then waddles on off into the fog. First time I had ever seen a bear in the wild up close and personal.

Back in the late 70's me and a buddy were walking in to our stands on a logging road with more of that thick fog. A coyote ran across the road right in front of us. I had never heard of coyotes in Georgia back then and neither had my buddy. We both looked at each other with that wide eyed "What the....!!!!" look on our faces and asked each other "Did you see that? What was it?"

Thick fog bugs me to this day.


----------



## Cmcharles

Not hunting, was out on an overnight deep water grouper trip in the gulf. Had been deep dropping 400’ all day and was chugging in to 200’ to anchor up for the night. We were around 120 miles off shore and noticed an abnormally bright amber light about 20 degrees off the horizon. It was blinking in sequence from right to left then all lit up at once. Then it dimmed into a small light and shot off faster than anything I’ve seen in the sky. Don’t know what it was but gave me a strange feeling. I’ve spent many nights offshore and that’s the only time I’ve seen anything odd. Later that week there were reports from the oil rigs in Louisiana of a UFO from the same afternoon and night. I’m not saying that’s what we saw but it was definitely an unknown object.


----------



## HabershamHunter85

I was once hunting in a stand up in Tallulah Falls when I heard a loud crash and looked and there was about a 300lb black bear running as fast as he could about 40 yards in front of me.  I threw my gun up and was tempted to shoot but I was a good 60 minute walk back on Gov land.  But just as soon as I put my gun down 2 squirrels fell out of the tree right in front of me, they were about 25 to 30 foot up.  I've seen a squirrel or two fall in my time but the circumstances just made it funny.  I guess the bear scared them to death, I don't know.

Another time I was in the wood and seen a wild hawg being chased by a little Jack Russel, then when they came back by the hawg was chasing the dog so I eased the Jack Russel's stress level by putting a 7mm-08 in the hawg. 

Also one time had a coon climb my tree while I was hunting.  Scared the crap out of me when I felt the tree vibrating, thought a bear was on it lol. In this same spot also had a possum above me one time  before day light, scared me when I looked up with my flashlight and he was just staring at me.


----------

